# Internet geht nicht (eth0 does not exist)

## Benelek

Hi,

vorneweg möchte ich sagen: Ich bin ein totaler Nub, was Linux angeht und habe alleine 3 Anläufe gebraucht, um Gentoo halbwegs zum Laufen zu bekommen, da ich Schwierigkeiten mit der grub.conf hatte.

Meine Aktuellen Schwierigkeiten liegen aber bei der /etc/conf.d/net, so scheint es mir zumindest, denn ich habe das Problem, dass ich nicht ins Internet kann.

Beim Booten von Gentoo 2.6.15-r1

```
Starting eth0

   Bringing up eth0

       192.168.0.121

       eth0 dies not exist

Starting vixie-cron ...

Starting local ...
```

Bei ifconfig kommt folgendes:

```
Link encap:Local Loopback

inet addr: 172.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

meine /etc/conf.d/net sieht folgender maßen aus:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"
```

Wenn ich bei der /etc/conf.d/net foldens reinschreibe, hat das scheinbar keine Auswirkungen, da die selbe Fehlermeldung beim Booten kommt.

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.121 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.0.255" )

routes_eth0=( "default gw 192.18.0.1" )
```

Ich sitze hinter einem Router, einem DI-604 des Herstellers D-Link - bei Windows XP funktiert alles einwandfrei. Aber davon will ich ja weg  :Wink: 

Könnt ihr mir bitte weitere Tipps geben, wie ich das Problem beheben kann? Habe das Forum schon durchsucht (nur Deutsch) und dabei das, was ich gefunden habe, ausprobiert, allerdings meistens ohne Erfolg, da a) die Befehle nicht gingen, oder b) weitere Fehlermeldung kamen bzw. c) ich mch (aufgrund mangelder Kenntnisse) nicht in der menuconfig auskannte und die Systemeigenen Beschreibungen etwas dürftig waren.

Vielen Dank im vorraus

----------

## Pegasus87

Ich würde sagen, es fehlt der Treiber für deine Netzwerkkarte. Welcher Chip drauf ist ,erfährst du über 

```
lspci
```

.

----------

## franzf

Hi hier im Forum  :Smile: 

Wenn eine Sache nicht klappt musst du nicht immer neu installieren  :Wink: 

Wenn nicht gerade ein Defekt im Bin vorliegt, kannst du solche Sachen eigentlich immer mit Anpassungen in den Configs (oder Änderungen in der make.conf) regeln.

Zu deinem Problem:

Wichtige Tools findest du in den Paketen pciutils und gentoolkit.

Also schnell mit der Livecd gebootet, chroot (wie in der Doku beschrieben) und 

```
 emerge pciutils gentoolkit
```

Du musst für deine Karte den richtigen Treiber suchen.

Dafür einfach

```
lspci | grep -i ethernet
```

Das zeigt dir die Netzwerkkarte an.

Nun kannst du suchen (in den Foren, google, ...) welchen Treiber du für deine Karte brauchst. Ein einfaches 

```
modprobe <DeinModul>
```

(als root) lädt den Treiber und das Netzwerk sollte sich starten lassen  :Wink: 

Wenn nicht, dann such im menuconfig (siehe dazu im Handbuch unter "Kernel manuell konfigurieren") unter Device-Drivers -> Network -> 10/100 (oder 1000) MBit (je nachdem was du für ne Karte hast) deine Karte (die du gerade eben ermittelt hast).

Kernel neu kompilieren, neu starten und evtl. Modul laden, dann sollte es endgültig klappen  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## firefly

bzw. er kann sich ja mit lsmod auf der livecd anschauen welches modul die livecd beim booten geladen hat  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> bzw. er kann sich ja mit lsmod auf der livecd anschauen welches modul die livecd beim booten geladen hat 

 

Oops, das ist da wohl das einfachste  :Wink: 

----------

## Benelek

vielen Dank fuer die schnelle Hilfe.

Ich bin nun auf der Livecd - als gentoo angemeldet.

Allerdings, wenn ich versuche zu chrooten, kommt immer die Meldung, dass ich das nicht darf.

Allerdings komme ich auch nicht als admin in die LiveCD (grafische Oberflaeche).

Ich weiss, ich stelle mich schoen bescheuert an, aber koennte bitte jdm. eine Anleitung machen, was ich genau zu machen habe? Zumindest stichwortartig. Aus der Doku, die ich heute schon zum 6mal durchgelesen habe, werde ich bei dem chroot befehl nicht schlau.

Chroot /mnt/cdrom /mnt/gentoo -> Operation not permitted, auch wenn ich das anders probiere (ist der chroot befehl ueberhaupt so richtig?)

Daher denke ich, muss ich mit adminrechten auf die LiveCD. Allerdings finde ich das Passwort fuer die LiveCD nirdends und nichts eingeben, hilft nicht wirklich, dann werde ich als normaler gentoo-user eingeloggt.

Wie ihr merkt, bin ich inzwischen total verwirrt...und frustriert.

Nochmals vielen Dank

Aber nun erstmal ab zum Training und dann heute abend weitermachen...

Benelek

----------

## Pegasus87

Also erstmal chroot klein schreiben, nicht groß, aber ich denke das hast du wohl gemacht, sonst würde ein anderer Fehler kommen.

Dann weiß ich nicht genau, ob das so richtig ist, müsste es nicht nur 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo
```

heißen?

Zu dem root-passwort:

Als ich mein Gentoo installiert habe, gabs die grafische LiveCD noch nicht und ich hatte damals auch kein root-passwort. Das musst du erstmal selber setzen 

```
passwd
```

Hoffe, das hilft ein wenig!

----------

## Strowi

hi,

ich weiss nicht welche doku du gelesen hast (und das letzte mal, dass ich die gelesen habe ist auch shcon länger her),  aber der chroot-befehl sieht falsch aus.

"man chroot" zeigt dir, dass chroot das /-Verzeichnis umsetzt, dich also quasi in ein anderes Verzeichnis einsperrt. Und der 2. Parameter ist gmeinhin "/bin/bash" welches den dort auszuführenden Befehl angibt.

Wenn du also "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" eingibst, führst du eine neue Konsole (die bash) mit oberstem Verzeichnis /mnt/gentoo (= /) aus.

Dies ermöglicht dir, dort dein neues System zu kompilieren und einzurichten...

Aber um das nötige Modul für deine Netzwerkkarte herauszufinden musst du das nicht machen. Warte einfach bis die LiveCD gebootet hat und gib dann "lspci" ( Liste der PCI-Karten) bzw. "lsmod" (Liste der geladenen Module) und poste das mal hier.

----------

## franzf

Klar dass es nicht geht, gentoo != root  :Wink: 

gib in der Kommandozeile

```
sudo su
```

ein, und du bist root. Dann kannste auch chrooten  :Smile: 

----------

## Strowi

ach.. upps, DIE LiveCD  :Wink: 

Da kann man mit "sudo passwd" auch das root-passwort setzten, welches standardmässig nicht vorhanden ist. Versteh ich allerdings nicht unbedingt, warum man das aus sicherheitsgründen weglässt, wenn man doch so einfach root werden kann.

----------

## Pegasus87

 *Strowi wrote:*   

> ach.. upps, DIE LiveCD 
> 
> Da kann man mit "sudo passwd" auch das root-passwort setzten, welches standardmässig nicht vorhanden ist. Versteh ich allerdings nicht unbedingt, warum man das aus sicherheitsgründen weglässt, wenn man doch so einfach root werden kann.

 

Vermutlich weil dann jeder sein Lieblingspasswort nutzen kann   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Benelek

so, vielen Dank fuer die zahlreiche Hilfe...

ich habe nun lsmod ausgefuehrt und dabei wurde folgendes ausgespuckt:

```
ipv6                  187744  6

rtc                     8948  0

yenta_socket           18252  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8608  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            24116  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

b44                    18092  0

mii                     3040  1 b44

ipw2200                78828  0

ieee80211              22792  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         2656  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          6176  1 ipw2200

eth1394                14536  0

dm_mirror              14672  0

dm_mod                 37048  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6212  0

sata_mv                12516  0

ata_piix                6532  0

ahci                    9124  0

sata_qstor              6468  0

sata_vsc                5316  0

sata_uli                4644  0

sata_sis                5220  0

sata_sx4               10052  0

sata_nv                 5924  0

sata_via                5668  0

sata_svw                4932  0

sata_sil24              7684  0

sata_sil                6244  0

sata_promise            7716  0

libata                 35912  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,

sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16484  0

ohci1394               25140  0

ieee1394               57272  3 eth1394,sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9344  0

ohci_hcd               14916  0

uhci_hcd               24144  0

usb_storage            49920  0

usbhid                 28992  0

ehci_hcd               22856  0

usbcore                80068  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

Gehe ich recht von der annahme aus, dass das modul ieee1394 das betreffende ist, was es mir auf meine nicht-liveCD Oberflaeche den Inet Zugriff verwehrt.

Hier habe ich nochmal, was mir bei lspci ausgespuckt wird

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/ O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor  to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor  to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to AGP  Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U SB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U SB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) U SB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Co ntroller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (re v 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 0 3)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Cont roller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH 4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Mode m Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9 600 M10]

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

02:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

02:06.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Co ntroller

02:06.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia  Controller
```

Achso, die naechste Frage gleich hinterher: Wie emerge ich auf der LiveCD, dass es in meinem Festplatten-Gentoo draufgespielt wird? 

Der chroot befehl geht leider immer noch nicht, obwohl ich nun root bin:

```
livecd gentoo # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
```

Was ist hieran schon wieder falsch?

MfG

Benelek

----------

## Strowi

hi,

für die Bradcom 100t-Base-Netzwerkkarte brauchst du das b44 -modul (bzw. fest im kernel), weisst du wie man den kernel/die module kompiliert?

falls es schon drin ist, mach mal mal ein "modprobe b44" danach sollte auch "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" funktionieren.

Um ein modul bei jedem Start zu laden trage den Namen in /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 (bzw. -2.4) ein.

Für die Wireless-Karte dasselbe mit dem Modul "ipw2200".

Lies dir doch mal die Doku durch, da steht genau drin wie man Gentoo installiert.

damit ein chroot funktioniert muss in dem Verzeichnis auch was vorhanden sein (bei deinem kommando will er also /mnt/gentoo/bin/bash starten)

Hast du vorher die Festplatte gemountet wo gentoo drauf ist/soll bzw. das stage-archiv dahin entpackt?

steht aber wirklich alles genauso in der Doku, ich habs schliesslich auch damit geschafft. :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

 *Benelek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> livecd gentoo # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> ...

 Diese Frage beantwortet die zweite Zeile der von dir geposteten Ausgabe.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## freigeist

Es sieht so aus als hättest du deine gentoo partition nicht gemountet:

```
mount /dev/<deine root partition> /mnt/gentoo
```

Danach sollte:

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

funktionieren. Dann kannst du die entsprechenden Programm emergen. Allerdings fehlt bei dir ja anscheinend nur der entsprechende Treiber im Kernel, also in der chroot Umgebung in /usr/src/linux wechseln und mit make menuconfig die entsprechenden Netzwerktreiber einbinden.

----------

## franzf

 *freigeist wrote:*   

> Allerdings fehlt bei dir ja anscheinend nur der entsprechende Treiber im Kernel, also in der chroot Umgebung in /usr/src/linux wechseln und mit make menuconfig die entsprechenden Netzwerktreiber einbinden.

 

Da da wahrscheinlich noch keine Kernel-Sourcen liegen (*) musst du wohl vorher welche emergen.

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

Natürlich alles in der chroot-Umgebung  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

---

(*) machst du folgender maßen:

```

# cd /usr/source

# ls -l
```

sollte dir den Inhalt in einer Liste anzeigen. Dabei zeigt der Link "linux" auf den verwendeten Kernel.

----------

## freigeist

 :Smile:  noch ein bisschen mehr text und wir haben das installationshandbuch zusammen...

----------

